# doodles



## hellize (Sep 25, 2017)

Greetings!


Had a few smaller blades hustling around in the shop for some time, and decided to finish them. So here I present these doodles for today. 

The first is a weird little dagger, it is 20 cm long, with a 8 cm long blade. The handle is antler. One side of the blade has two mirrors like a traditional dagger, but the other only one, it is perfectly flat! 

The second is a little "karda" knife, small and versatile. It is 17.5 cm long, the blade is a little under 9 cm, forged of motorcycle chain on 5160 core. The handle is wenge.

I have no idea what the third is  It is 13 cm long, the edge is 5.5 cm long. It is a scrapmascus with wenge handle.

Hope you like them a bit!


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 2, 2017)

Those are awesome...

I really like your sheath work, something I'd like to try my hand at some time. How much of a learning curve is there?


----------



## hellize (Oct 3, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> Those are awesome...
> 
> I really like your sheath work, something I'd like to try my hand at some time. How much of a learning curve is there?



Thanks a lot! 
Have no idea, I am constantly in the learning phase


----------

